# Just another Newbie



## Illusion (Dec 1, 2004)

Whats good people, been workin out for awhile, and noticed very few places online which had desireable forums to go to, until I stumbled here a few days ago.

Me, 6-2, around 190, workin on the mass lol


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome Illusion!!!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2004)

Illusion welcome to IM!


----------

